# mac os et bootcamp



## pierre94 (18 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour
je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'espère être dans le bon forum pour poser ma question
j'avais un disque dur partitionné MacOS et Boot Camp avec windows.
j'ai remplacé ce disque dur par un SSD équipé de Parallels desktop sur lequel j'ai installé windows 10.
J'ai gardé mon ancien disque comme disque dur extérieur partitionné comme avant.
Je voudrai savoir comment faire démarrer mon ancien disque durci est bootable sur MacOs avec la partition bootcamp sur laquelle j'ai des programmes que je voudrais consulter.
merci de votre aide




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pierre94 (25 Janvier 2022)

bonjour
apparemment mon problème ne concerne personne
Tant pis je vais essayer de me débrouiller seul


----------

